# Botanic Gardens and Kelvinbridge Stations, Glasgow, July 2008



## RedDave (Aug 2, 2008)

Many years ago (1978?), I entered the tunnels at Kelvinbridge (it was wide open back then), but without a torch, so decided not to go too far in. I didn't know at the time where it led. So I had to go back...

The tunnels are important to the history to urban exploration, as one of the first UE sites on the web documented the explorations of them and other abandoned tunnels under Glasgow by the Milk Crate Gang. This drew some bad press publicity and the the site was removed.

There are three stations on this stretch the line, Kirklee, only the platform of which exists, Botanic Gardens, and Kelvinbridge. Botanic Gardens was given the go-ahead last year to be converted into a nightclub, but this decision was reversed and they are safe for the time being.

Ventilation shafts






History





Looking back towards Kirklee





Niche





Looking towards Botanic Gardens





Botanic Gardens station






























I don't know what the number 37 signifies. Any takers?





Electrical box





We've exited Botanic Gardens, and this is the start of the tunnel to Kelvinbridge





Niche





Looking towards Kelvinbridge





Kelvinbridge station















Duct at top of tunnel, just before Kelvinbridge Station


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

Another location to go on my list of places to see before I die. Groovy.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG.............wow!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2008)

Excellent stuff, RedDave. Love seeing photos of the Botanical Station...great to see the other parts to it too. Really like your last pic.


----------



## bullmastiff (Aug 15, 2008)

AWSOME forgot half of this stuf existed so close to home 

heard talk about teh kelvin bridge tunnels years ago but never seen them unlike 
the botanics station, just glad a certain mr king lost out on the chance to fill them with crap lights and shocking music and call it a nightclub do beleive he was calling it the underground hmmmmmm how original


----------



## lilli (Aug 15, 2008)

The stair have collapsed a lot in 2 years!!  ... and they were dangerous then ...


----------

